# Specialized SL3



## saga (Jan 4, 2008)

My local bike shop has a super expensive full build of the new SL3 that came in yesterday. It looks fantastic and must be on of the lightest bikes I've ever picked up. I think it was already sold so someone is going to have a great late summer on that thing. 

Wish I had the coin to buy one myself. Can't believe how early we're seeing the 2010 bikes this year.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

ya need to go back and get pics...  I can't wait to see the SL3 frames.


----------



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

joep721 said:


> ya need to go back and get pics...  I can't wait to see the SL3 frames.



just go to specialized.com, catalog, 2010, 3-4 page, you will see the s-work.
just 1 photo though.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

citanest said:


> just go to specialized.com, catalog, 2010, 3-4 page, you will see the s-work.
> just 1 photo though.


I was out there yesterday (looking at the catalog) and it didn't have anything for 2010. I just have to check the site out everyday.


----------

